# Why does rfkill block all on boot? [SOLVED]

## rasmus

After upgrading to 3.10 on my laptop, wifi and bluetooth stopped working. It turned out to be rfkill that blocked them. After inserting a 3G modem in the computer so I could emerge the rfkill tool I could at least unblock them. I tried booting on a 3.8 kernel (I never upgraded to 3.9.*) and then nothing was blocked. Back on 3.10, the computer always boots with all rf killed. Since I run a bunch of services that depend on net, this is very annoying.

Is there a way of turning off this annoying behaviour without leaving rfkill out when building the kernel, or should I simply out an "rfkill unblock all" somewhere in the boot scripts?

The card is an Intel 3945.

Thank you.Last edited by rasmus on Sun Dec 08, 2013 8:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rasmus

OK, replying to my own message, I tried a few things today.

This didn't work: I created the file /etc/modprobe.d/rfkill.conf, looking like this:

```
options rfkill default_state=1

options rfkill master_switch_mode=2
```

This worked, but was too ugly for my taste: I created more /etc/local.d/rfkill.start, which just contained 

```
rfkill unblock all
```

Writing the  udev rule file /etc/udev/rules.d/10-rfkill.rules seems to have done the trick.

```
KERNEL=="rfkill?", SUBSYSTEM=="rfkill", ATTR{type}=="wlan", ATTR{state}="1"

KERNEL=="rfkill?", SUBSYSTEM=="rfkill", ATTR{type}=="bluetooth", ATTR{state}="1"
```

Unfortunately I can't softblock rfkill anymore with this rule in place, but hardblocking works so I'm not terribly bothered.

----------

